# Projection setup



## itie (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey CB,

I'm new to projection and I have a few questions. We are wanting to project text on a cyc, which is 20x40. We cant do rear projection so I was wondering if the regular Epson projector would work and show up good with stage lights on too. If a normal projector wont work, do they make something we can rent that is designed for this or can anyone recommend a better projector to use. 

thank you


----------



## museav (Mar 22, 2011)

itie said:


> I new to projection and I have a few questions. We are wanting to project text on a cyc, which is 20x40. We cant do rear projection so I was wondering if the regular Epson projector would work and show up good with stage lights on too. If a normal projector wont work, do they make something we can rent that is designed for this or can anyone recommend a better projector to use.


It would help to have more information such as what is the cyc material? What kind of lighting and light levels do you envision having on the cyc at the same time as you are projecting? Epson offers quite a few projector models with a wide range of performance, do you know the specific model involved? Are there any limitations on where the projector has to be located and where is that location is relative to the cyc? Are you trying to fill the entire 20'x40' cyc area with the projected image or is a smaller image, say 20'x30.5', 20'x26.7' or even smaller, acceptable or even desired?

Realistically, if you already have the cyc, lighting and projector then trying to mock up the planned scenario seems to make sense. It could not only answer whether what you have works but if not, perhaps it would provide some insights into what may be required.


----------



## DanielBrodie (Mar 24, 2011)

I would say, ceteris paribus, that your Epson projector will not be bright enough. 20 x 40 is a big area, and with stage lights, anything that you'd describe as a "regular projector" is going to be too dim. For rental, look for a Barco or Christie projector starting at about 6,000 lumens, but agreeing with the post above, more information is really needed.

Daniel Brodie
Projection Designer


----------



## Kingcaffeine (Mar 25, 2011)

What's the lumen output of the Ep and how far is the shot?


----------

